# Seneca lake NY



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Next week I will be staying at Sampson state park during the week. And as usual I have waited til the last minute to squeeze in a fishing trip. Is this a good time of year to even bother? Any good guides or charters I should look into? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

I stayed all of last week right on Seneca Lake. I fished from docks, shore, and boats with only 1 smallmouth all week. Water was very clear. Its possible that it was a fluke, or user error, but I did not see many fish at all.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shanewilliamson said:


> Next week I will be staying at Sampson state park during the week. And as usual I have waited til the last minute to squeeze in a fishing trip. Is this a good time of year to even bother? Any good guides or charters I should look into?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


While you are there. you should look into the White Deer Tours of NY... You are probably 5-10 minutes away max. on 96A. You should see some deer like in my avatar. The deer are is what was Seneca Army Depot. I think they run Wednesday - Sunday

I would probably head over to Cayuga Lake as its much shallower so easier for Bass and Pike. There should be some guides around Geneva ( north end of lake) but they may only be Lake Trout Guides. I think there may be some guides around Watkins Glen at the south end of the lake. Watkins Glen Park is nice to visit and climb around the rock formations and maybe visit the track. They used to let you drive on the race track but not sure if they still do that. I was stationed at Seneca Army Depot in 72-74.

Taughannock Falls is a nice park. The falls is 215 feet high.
















I don't think they let you sit on the edge anymore.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Catpain Joe Fishing Charter:
http://www.fishsenecalake.com/seneca-lake-trout-facts/

Other Fishing Guides around the lake:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=Senec...s=n&sk=&cvid=23b50708f39143d283980c6a3a8ca322

Shore fishing the Finger Lakes:
https://www.lifeinthefingerlakes.com/shore-fishing-finger-lakes/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The White Deer:

https://www.senecawhitedeer.org/


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Sounds like I might not have time to fish. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Seneca doesn't have a lot of features like Cayuga does. I would also suggest going to Cayuga and concentrate from Union Springs North. The whole section 6 miles South of Montezuma is only 6' deep and provides every kind of bass habitat. There are very few guides in this area so you may have to DIY. You may find some Lake trout/Landlock Salmon guides that do trolling.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shanewilliamson said:


> Next week I will be staying at Sampson state park during the week. And as usual I have waited til the last minute to squeeze in a fishing trip. Is this a good time of year to even bother? Any good guides or charters I should look into?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Let us know how your vacation went. How are the facilities at Sampson?


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

back in 1978 that is where the army kept their rental boats - a little 14 foot with a 10 hp and an 18 foot ski boat - $1 an hour for the little one and $2 an hour for the big one, they bought the gas


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> back in 1978 that is where the army kept their rental boats - a little 14 foot with a 10 hp and an 18 foot ski boat - $1 an hour for the little one and $2 an hour for the big one, they bought the gas


I don't think they had them in 1972 or they certainly didn't advertise it to us.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

I finally have a chance to sit down and report on the camping trip. I didn't get to fish, but I have fully prepared myself to do so next time at the Lake Trout Capital of the world. And there will be a next time. All I can say is wow, this was quite an impressive state park. Don't get me wrong, it isn't unlike any Ohio state park, but they definitely paid attention to the details. the park in Geneva was also very clean and was very child friendly. There is something for everyone to do within 20 mins drive. The base is quite unique in that it is zoned for hunting but is open to the public for hiking or exploring. We found an old pioneer cemetery buried in the woods. We spent a one day at Cooperstown, one at Taughannock Falls, and one at Watkins Glen. We didn't get to do any full hike back the falls, but will definitely on the next trip. The marina looked legit and I look forward to taking the boat up. Anyone visiting should plan on more than a 5 day trip.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shanewilliamson said:


> I finally have a chance to sit down and report on the camping trip. I didn't get to fish, but I have fully prepared myself to do so next time at the Lake Trout Capital of the world. And there will be a next time. All I can say is wow, this was quite an impressive state park. Don't get me wrong, it isn't unlike any Ohio state park, but they definitely paid attention to the details. the park in Geneva was also very clean and was very child friendly. There is something for everyone to do within 20 mins drive. The base is quite unique in that it is zoned for hunting but is open to the public for hiking or exploring. We found an old pioneer cemetery buried in the woods. We spent a one day at Cooperstown, one at Taughannock Falls, and one at Watkins Glen. We didn't get to do any full hike back the falls, but will definitely on the next trip. The marina looked legit and I look forward to taking the boat up. Anyone visiting should plan on more than a 5 day trip.


 See any White Deer?


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

We stopped along the road when I spotted a pair of bucks. They charge $30 per person for the tour, so we will wait til my daughter is older and can appreciate the depot history and importance. It seems as if this could be a yearly family trip that I will be able to take the boat a learn about a different species. I can't say enough about Sampson and the surrounding areas. There are also a ton of wineries

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shanewilliamson said:


> We stopped along the road when I spotted a pair of bucks. They charge $30 per person for the tour, so we will wait til my daughter is older and can appreciate the depot history and importance. It seems as if this could be a yearly family trip that I will be able to take the boat a learn about a different species. I can't say enough about Sampson and the surrounding areas. There are also a ton of wineries
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Canandaigua is a cute little town west of Geneva on 5/20. Ithaca is a nice college town. Corning has a cool glass museum. Montezuma is cool during the fall bird migration. Lots of great Wineries. In the past the best were on the west side of Seneca Lake.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You lucked out...They had a downpour with 9 inches of rain Tuesday. YiKES ...Flooding...
https://www.democratandchronicle.co...gin-flood-cleanup-more-rain-looms/1000584002/


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

taylor wine grew some of it's grapes on the east side of seneca and my wife picked grapes for them one summer - 75 cents a crate for purple ones - her best day was $6. toward the end of summer the green table grapes ripened and they paid $1 a crate and they only selected the best pickers to harvest them and she was selected. wth??? i found out it was because she was giving the other wives a ride - a lot of the GIs married Koreans and she picked up 8 of them and took them to work - they averaged 200 crates each per day. my wife made more on gas money than her grape salary. on one of my days off i went with them and picked grapes toward her quota. together we did $7 dollars - that crap sounds easy but it was a lot rougher then it looked. we still laugh about that when we reminiscence. "side note" my wife is 4'11" and she was the tallest in that group of women and you couldn't see any of their heads when she was driving down the road in our big "impala" but when they arrived it looked like a clown car at the circus with all 9 women piling out from nowhere.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Snakecharmer is that a Blatz your holding in the pic


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

undertaker said:


> Snakecharmer is that a Blatz your holding in the pic


Hard to remember after all those years LOL...I think it may have been a Stroh's as Blatz had a triangle type logo. Had many or both. But back then it was whatever was cold and cheap ( $1.00 or $1.25 for a sixpack) except for me I couldn't take Genny Cream or Schaefer. Bad beer farts. Haven't seen a bottle like that in quite a while.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

A couple days ago I saw on the news where they had a lot of rain in the Seneca Lake area and there was a lot of flooding. You may want to check on this before going there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Whaler said:


> A couple days ago I saw on the news where they had a lot of rain in the Seneca Lake area and there was a lot of flooding. You may want to check on this before going there.


He just came back from there. That storm must have been something else. 9 inches of rain.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i have never seen it rain like that but it snowed over 14" in a 12 hour shift - every thing was dropping and the whole guard house was out all night


----------

